# DPF Regen software fix?



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I scoured through a few posts but could not find any specific info. The diagnosis from the dealer for my problem (DPF Full) was to do a manual regen. When I asked about a software update to make the regen run longer and hotter, they checked back with GM and said no such update exists. I saw a post or two on here about said software update, but no solid info. 

My #1 question is this: Do any of you tech savvy people know the software update ID (or whatever it's called) that I can tell the dealer to do?

If there really is no software update, does this mean that something else is wrong? Will it happen again? Will it be in 500 miles or another 118K miles? I had just driven on a 4 hour highway trip before the message happened. Dealer didn't pull any codes other than DPF full.

Any insight is much appreciated. 

Also, does anybody know if any of the aftermarket scanners can force a manual regen?


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry, I looked hard and long before I traded mine in. I think even if you could find one you may find that it may be cheaper to change the DPF every 120,000 miles. You may only need one more to last the life of the car. I had my DPF changed at 55,000 miles. It took two months to get it. Good luck.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...sion/85457-pcm-update-particulate-filter.html (post #1)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...mision-system-failure-again-9300-miles-4.html (post #40)

Those two threads both make reference to some numbers or codes, but they appear that they might be incorrect references. One refers to p2463, which is an OBD code for a full DPF, and the Duramax diesels have a software update to adjust re-gens for it. It looks like just updating to the latest PCM, assuming yours isn't currently latest, is the fix. If it's the same as the Duramaxes, it's not a patch or an adjustment, but a PCM re-flash. The other refers to "ECM Code 115fe", which can't be an OBD code, since it has too many characters. I tried searching for that 5-character combination as well as dropping out various characters to make it an OBD2 code, but none yielded anything useful.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info. The code was P2463 and the solution was a manual regen. 100 miles so far so good. I noticed it makes a new sound when I shut it off. I tried to capture it on video but by the time my phone was ready to film it, it had stopped. The only other data point I know on this is someone else posted that they got a regen and went 4000 miles without issue, but I don't know what happened after that. 

I talked to the mechanic that worked on my car and he said that the trucks come in sometimes like this and once they do the manual regen, it is fine. He said he gave my SA a list of things that can cause it to abort a regen but I forgot to get this from my SA. So, $225 plus tax later, I am back on the road again. 

Just out of curiosity I had them price a DPF and the part came in at just under $1000.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

Does anybody know what the dealer does to the car when they do a manual regen ?


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

You use a laptop to force the car to go through a regen cycle. My father just worked on a diesel cruze that had this issue. The cause was bad sensors, the car had a pretty serious soot issue. He wasn't sure what the cause was, either bad gas or improper use (the car was used by a school bus company to transport kids, they have more than one of them). He was on the phone with GM TAC over the issue, they stated that the car should never really have this issue, they should regen on their own with out any intervention. If they do not they have some sort of issue.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> You use a laptop to force the car to go through a regen cycle. My father just worked on a diesel cruze that had this issue. The cause was bad sensors, the car had a pretty serious soot issue. He wasn't sure what the cause was, either bad gas or improper use (the car was used by a school bus company to transport kids, they have more than one of them). He was on the phone with GM TAC over the issue, they stated that the car should never really have this issue, they should regen on their own with out any intervention. If they do not they have some sort of issue.


Full saps oil maybe foran extended period? Old timer mechanic changing it at the bus garage with the same hdeo that goes in the busses?


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

thats what we assume, either bad fuel that they buy in bulk or lousy oil.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> You use a laptop to force the car to go through a regen cycle. My father just worked on a diesel cruze that had this issue. The cause was bad sensors, the car had a pretty serious soot issue. He wasn't sure what the cause was, either bad gas or improper use (the car was used by a school bus company to transport kids, they have more than one of them). He was on the phone with GM TAC over the issue, they stated that the car should never really have this issue, they should regen on their own with out any intervention. If they do not they have some sort of issue.


See, this is what I am concerned about on mine. Proper oil has always been used and I think I have always used B5 or less. I do have 118K miles, however, and I wonder if the DPF is reaching the end if its useful life in my car.

That being said, I am up to 500 additional miles since the manual regen with no further issues.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

As far as I know DPF's should last the life of the car, I don't think you should have to replace them. It might have been a one off thing, the car might not have gotten the chance to perform it on its own.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> As far as I know DPF's should last the life of the car, I don't think you should have to replace them. It might have been a one off thing, the car might not have gotten the chance to perform it on its own.


Right before this happened, I drove a short distance to the tire place and shut it off. Then they started it and pulled it into the garage and shut it off. Then they pulled it out of the garage and shut it off. Then when I started it, that message came up. I suppose it could have started a regen the night before, then 3 aborted regens immediately afterwards. Maybe that could do it.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Three aborted regenerations in a row will turn on the "Do a DPF burn *now*" light on the Korean-built diesel, if you don't complete it then, it's off to the dealer for a manual burn.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> Three aborted regenerations in a row will turn on the "Do a DPF burn *now*" light on the Korean-built diesel, if you don't complete it then, it's off to the dealer for a manual burn.


Well, this explains it then, if the US version is similar. If the regen started the night before and then I aborted 3 more in a row, that would have been a total of 4 regens in a row aborted. It makes me feel better that my car is probably going to be OK, but also a bit concerned that it is so fragile.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

diesel said:


> Well, this explains it then, if the US version is similar. If the regen started the night before and then I aborted 3 more in a row, that would have been a total of 4 regens in a row aborted. It makes me feel better that my car is probably going to be OK, but also a bit concerned that it is so fragile.


This isn't intended to be a plug, but this is why I recommend that people run the correct, synthetic oil with a regular fuel additive treatment. It's cheaper than a set of injectors or an emissions control system repair and extends the life of those components.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> This isn't intended to be a plug, but this is why I recommend that people run the correct, synthetic oil with a regular fuel additive treatment. It's cheaper than a set of injectors or an emissions control system repair and extends the life of those components.


I agree about running the correct synthetic oil and I have always run a low SAPS oil (or mid-SAPS in the case of my free oil changes with the Dexos2). That being said, I have never used a fuel additive. What benefit do you think fuel additives would have on the DPF?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

In Europe (and the rest of the world) they've been running DPF-equipped passenger diesels for a bit over a decade, they don't fuss about fuel additives, and get the usual long lifetimes out of the vehicles, and that's with the sort of traffic you get in Europe which many say does not favour the diesel.

I wouldn't add anything, unless you _know_ that the distillate you are purchasing is dodgy or you don't believe that the servo has been supplied with the correct winter-blend for your location.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

For what it's worth, GM has a bulletin advising AGAINST additives in its diesels, except for gelling or bacteria and fungi in the tank.


----------

